# VOXPO 2020



## ARYANTO (13/11/20)

WANT TO KNOW WHAT'S HAPPENING IN THE VAPE UNIVERSE ?
Register for Voxpo 2020
*A free VAPE & CBD Expo that you could attend without leaving the comfort of your home*
*November 18-20, 2020*
*10:00 - 18:00, Central Time, US*
*https://voxpo.vfairs.com/en/registration*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------

